# Altes Desktop Spiel



## Scorp (12. Juli 2010)

Gerade früher waren ja Desktop Spiele "in". Ich war etwa 8 oder 9 Jahre alt, da viel mir ein Spiel in die Hände, bei dem man auf dem Desktop mit einer Monster-Spielfigur umherannte und andere vom Computer gesteuerte Figuren verhaute. 
Bei den Kämpfen fielen den Kontrahenten immer wieder Gliedmaßen ab, die man an seinen eigenen Charakter dransetzten konnte. 

Das Spiel gefiel mir sehr und irgendwie hab ich Lust es mal wieder zu Spielen - aber ich finde es einfach nicht (auch nach Internet Suche nicht).

Hat wer eine Ahnung? Kennt es jemand beim Namen? Oder hat es gar jemand rumfliegen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juli 2010)

Kannst du dich vllt noch anähernd an Name, oder Quellen wo du es her hast erinnern ??


----------



## Scorp (12. Juli 2010)

Nein, leider nicht. Ich weiß nur noch um was es ging.


----------



## Scorp (14. Juli 2010)

push?


----------



## matrixmorpher (14. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn ein Desktop Spiel?


Vielleicht Bioforge?


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

@matrixmorpher :
Ein Spiel was man auf dem Desktop spielt ?


----------



## Scorp (14. Juli 2010)

Der Desktop wird/wurde als Spieloberfläche benutzt. Die Perspektive war ähnlich wie Pac-Man.


----------

